# Ontario Turkey



## bpbiggamehunter (Feb 13, 2011)

My friend and I have been thinking of trying an Ontario Turkey hunt out this year we have passed the turkey exam here in QC but don't think it's possible to hunt Ontario with the same card. If we have to take the Ontario Turkey test is it possible to do it online or just in person?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

As far as I know, you must order the DVD and then have an certified Ontario instructor issue the test. My wife completed to course last year and that's the way it worked for her.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I didn't know you had to take the course if you lived with a Turkey....


----------



## bpbiggamehunter (Feb 13, 2011)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> As far as I know, you must order the DVD and then have an certified Ontario instructor issue the test. My wife completed to course last year and that's the way it worked for her.


Ok, thanks rdneckhillbilly. Was hopeing it was possible to do it on the internet then there would have been a better chance of trying it out. Guess i'll just stay home and focus on some QC birds next month.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

JDoupe said:


> I didn't know you had to take the course if you lived with a Turkey....


Was that a shot J? LMAO!!! I resemble that remark. Good one!


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

You need a Ontario outdoors card.
Take the course and pass the exam.
You need a small game licence.
You need a wild turkey licence.
Its a lot of work for 15 or 20lbs of meat.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Was that a shot J? LMAO!!! I resemble that remark. Good one!


If it was a shot....don't worry...I miss most of the time any way.........


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

if your from quebec I'm pretty sure you only need you quebec turkey course to get an ontario tag with you ontario small game and ontario outdoors card purchase.
lots of money for an out of province resident


----------



## slater (Sep 19, 2008)

Please check the MNR Ontario Hunting regs for Turkey hunting it will let you know exactly what you need, and it looks like you need to take the ontario Turkey hunting course (or DVD) and pass the test then buy a non resdent small game and turkey license, alot of work to shot a bird if you ask me...


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Are you guys nuts? Not a lot of work to hunt turkeys... I love turkey hunting! For sure worth the effort to hunt them. Check this out. http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/stdprodconsume/groups/lr/@mnr/@fw/documents/document/251888.pdf

Call the Ontario MNR to make sure all is good.

Have fun,

Chris


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

First the biggest part of the hunt is driving around finding them then banging on doors trying to get permission to hunt them. I took my course years ago and the first couple of years I was into it. Try to get permission from land owners was a different storie so I gave it up. I sooner go for moose or deer up home where I dont need to ask someone if I can kill their pets. When they open a season up home then I will go after them again.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Hunting Thunderchickens is very exciting and is very easy if you do your homework.Having good dirt is a bonus.I have went 5 years in a row shooting 2 birds in the first 2 days ,and even pulled off a double with my Dad on opening day last year.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

DXTCLUE said:


> You need a Ontario outdoors card.
> Take the course and pass the exam.
> You need a small game licence.
> You need a wild turkey licence.
> Its a lot of work for 15 or 20lbs of meat.


I Hunt them for the Enjoyment of the Hunt,I eat it but dont really care for it inless we do it in the Smoker anyway.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

We have 14 different properties to hunt Turkeys around my parts,we fill our Tags every year,we harvest 8 Toms from different spots,there are 4 of us.We were out Scouting this morning,We start scouting last week of March every year.A Dog could pass the Wild Turkey Course,Its Simple.I Find it fairly easy to find property to hunt,We did get turned down 3 times last night but that was because they already have Turkey hunters hunting there,we pick and choose where we want to hunt them.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

If i had to give up hunting every animal exept 1...I Would choose to Hunt Wild Turkeys...Its my Favourite hunting,I Love the Sounds of the Gobblers and Hens in the Spring,Gives me Chills.20 Days to go!!Im hoping to Get at least 3-4 Days in before i leave for Northern Ontario for 6 Months..


----------



## bpbiggamehunter (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks, guys I checked out the MNR website. All I have to do is order the DVD and I can show up and do the test with an instructor in the town of my choice or I can do it on Skype from home. So i'll for sure be thinking of getting it done. The season in Ontario open's almost two weeks before ours here in QC so I would love to take a trip out of province to hunt some Turkeys regarless of the price as long as it's not too crazy.


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

I love to hunt turkeys. Hunt here at home, New york state and Ohio. Being out in the woods and hering that first gooble when sun rises is what its all about. And laying the smack on them ain't that bad also.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Had a big flock in the ditch beside the car on the way to work this morning. Could have hit a strutting tom with my ice scraper pretty easily with window down. Best part of the drive this morning however was looking down the road after driving past the flock and seeing two moose standing on the road staring at me. I love living in Muskoka


----------

